# 150 Movie Catchphrases



## MA-Caver (Feb 24, 2011)

This was fun to watch... recognized all of the films... Wizard Of Oz got the most (3). Also liked the comparison to "Batches? We doan't need no steenkin batches!" 

[yt]zA6LkQw470w[/yt]





There's also the grossly misquoted "Play it again Sam" from Casablanca... which actuallly was never said... precisely anyway.... Ingrid Bergman probably came closest in the movie. Bogart just growled "if she can stand it so can I... play it!" 

Just fun stuff.


----------



## HKphooey (Feb 25, 2011)

Great!


----------

